# Covid has taken my Brother-in-law



## JowGaWolf (Sep 30, 2021)

Please take Covid 19 serious.  My Brother-in-law has just passed away from it. It only took 1 week after showing symptoms. for it to end his life.  Yes some have mild versions of it, but no one gets to choose how Covid-19 effects them. 

Take it serious, follow the guidelines.  My Brother-in-law was fit. More so than most of us in here.  It took him.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Steve (Sep 30, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Please take Covid 19 serious.  My Brother-in-law has just passed away from it. It only took 1 week after showing symptoms. for it to end his life.  Yes some have mild versions of it, but no one gets to choose how Covid-19 effects them.
> 
> Take it serious, follow the guidelines.  My Brother-in-law was fit. More so than most of us in here.  It took him.


Shoot man. I’m sorry to hear this.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 30, 2021)

Very very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2021)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## seasoned (Sep 30, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 30, 2021)

I’m very sorry to hear this, my friend. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 30, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. Was he vaccinated?

I won't allow anybody (this include my sister in law and my mother in law) who is not vaccinated to enter my house. If we all do that, we may save many lives.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh dear brother... I am so very sorry for your loss... that's horrible and so tragic. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, and hoping you can all find support and consolation with each other.

It is certainly incredibly serious... if there's anything we can do here at all let us know.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for all the family members. 

Yours in the Martial Spirit


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 1, 2021)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Oct 1, 2021)

My sympathy, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey man, is this your sister's husband?  If so, how is she doing?


----------



## Buka (Oct 1, 2021)

So sorry to hear this, JaGow, may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.


Thanks


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Steve said:


> Shoot man. I’m sorry to hear this.





Flying Crane said:


> Very very sorry to hear this.





Xue Sheng said:


> very sorry for your loss





seasoned said:


> Very sorry to hear this, sorry for your loss.





gpseymour said:


> I’m very sorry to hear this, my friend. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


Thanks.  Please use my family tragedy to help keep your loved ones safe, especially if they do not believe that Covid is real.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Oh dear brother... I am so very sorry for your loss... that's horrible and so tragic. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, and hoping you can all find support and consolation with each other.
> 
> It is certainly incredibly serious... if there's anything we can do here at all let us know.


Just so the next paragraph makes sense.  My family in the Philippines are poor.

I know there are some bad things out there.  But to see his children go through that over the phone is horrible. To see them cry over his body along with his girlfriend and to hear his son coughing in the background.  They stayed with the body through the night and until someone could come to test the body to see if he had Covid.  I already knew before the test all of the symptoms were there.

It was grief upon grief and now my wife and I will deal with the reality that there will be more deaths to follow.  There's just no way possible that no one else will be free from infection.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm very sad to hear this news.  Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Sorry to hear that. Was he vaccinated?
> 
> I won't allow anybody (this include my sister in law and my mother in law) who is not vaccinated to enter my house. If we all do that, we may save many lives.


He wasn't vaccinated.  He didn't believe in Covid.  He was a martial artist in top physical shape and good diet. He was strong.  The truth is that when people don't believe that something is deadly or dangerous, then they won't treat it like it's dangerous.  Philippines is on lock down and he was supposed to be at home as much as possible but he was always going somewhere.  This is the price that he had to pay.  Now his son is probably sick, and maybe his girlfriend and her children will be sick.  I'm not sure if anyone in that house were vaccinated.  I also don't think "the price" for not taking it seriously has been paid in full.  

I'm angry and deeply sadden at the same time.  But I won't let his death be without purpose, especially if others can learn from his mistake and tragedy.  Some people say "Well if I die , then it's my time."  With Covid.  It doesn't just the person that is sick. It tries to take others and it doesn't care if it's a child, a brother, a sister, mother, father, or anyone else.  Covid will try to take them to the grave as well.  Then loves ones get to watch each other die because someone didn't take it serious enough.  Because someone didn't think Covid was real or that it was just like having a flu.

If anyone has a favorite talk show, or news source that has tried to make Covid look harmless and not deadly, then they should abandon those news sources.  No matter one's political believe.  If you're news source or talk show can't be honest about the danger of things that can kill you, then they will never be in your best interest.  My Brother-in-law believed in those sources. 

I was really hoping that all my family connections would survive Covid.  I didn't want to have a something like this to be a part of my reality.    People just need to drop the BS and get vaccinated.  There's too many experiences like what my family is going through, to think that Covid is fake.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Steve said:


> Hey man, is this your sister's husband?  If so, how is she doing?


This is my wife's brother.  My wife said that it doesn't feel real.  When she saw him  (over the phone) just laying there, she kept saying that maybe he's just sleeping.  My wife is a very strong person and to see her break like that has no words to describe it.  To see what those kids were going through was tough.  They say his son (12 years old) is in shock and he's sick so I don't know what to do now.  I have to try to find out what can be done.

Just as I was typing this my wife says that his daughter and her children now have that dry cough that comes with covid.  I was told that her kids cough seems to be getting better, but hers seems to be sticking around. 

The sad part is that Covid isn't like cancer that develops from one's DNA.  Covid is something that is caught so in that context, it's possible to reduce the risk of catching it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 1, 2021)

I’ll share a bit too.  My brother’s wife is fully vaccinated.  She got Covid and a couple days ago was bad enough that he took her to the ER.  She has come home now and is doing better, but it was scary for a minute.  I believe the vaccine saved her life.

They have a couple kids old enough to be vaccinated, and some too young yet.  All the kids who are at home, except the baby, have Covid.  The kids are ok so far.  But even if you are vaccinated, this stuff is still no joke, especially if you have young kids who cannot yet get the vaccine.  So please everyone, get vaccinated if you haven’t, and get your kids vaccinated as soon as they are qualified.  

Setting aside for a moment the health dangers, there is also the reality of the disruption it causes to your life.  This has unfolded over a few weeks, the kids have been quarantined home from school, my brother is a doctor and had to cancel many appointments with his patients over this.  It just throws your life upside down.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I truly hope the rest of his family is safe.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 1, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I’ll share a bit too.  My brother’s wife is fully vaccinated.  She got Covid and a couple days ago was bad enough that he took her to the ER.  She has come home now and is doing better, but it was scary for a minute.  I believe the vaccine saved her life.
> 
> They have a couple kids old enough to be vaccinated, and some too young yet.  All the kids who are at home, except the baby, have Covid.  The kids are ok so far.  But even if you are vaccinated, this stuff is still no joke, especially if you have young kids who cannot yet get the vaccine.  So please everyone, get vaccinated if you haven’t, and get your kids vaccinated as soon as they are qualified.
> 
> Setting aside for a moment the health dangers, there is also the reality of the disruption it causes to your life.  This has unfolded over a few weeks, the kids have been quarantined home from school, my brother is a doctor and had to cancel many appointments with his patients over this.  It just throws your life upside down.


Thanks for the update and the heads up. Hoping the best for your family.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I truly hope the rest of his family is safe.


Some are and some aren't.  The funeral is today (it's day time there).  I don't have a good feeling about it. The last thing that is needed is a group event.  But we'll see.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I’ll share a bit too.  My brother’s wife is fully vaccinated.  She got Covid and a couple days ago was bad enough that he took her to the ER.  She has come home now and is doing better, but it was scary for a minute.  I believe the vaccine saved her life.
> 
> They have a couple kids old enough to be vaccinated, and some too young yet.  All the kids who are at home, except the baby, have Covid.  The kids are ok so far.  But even if you are vaccinated, this stuff is still no joke, especially if you have young kids who cannot yet get the vaccine.  So please everyone, get vaccinated if you haven’t, and get your kids vaccinated as soon as they are qualified.
> 
> Setting aside for a moment the health dangers, there is also the reality of the disruption it causes to your life.  This has unfolded over a few weeks, the kids have been quarantined home from school, my brother is a doctor and had to cancel many appointments with his patients over this.  It just throws your life upside down.


Thanks for sharing.  I didn't realize your family was dealing with Covid as well. I'm glad your Sister-in-law is fully vaccinated.   I pray everyone in your family makes it all the way through without lingering issues.



Flying Crane said:


> But even if you are vaccinated, this stuff is still no joke


I will keep this in mind for those days when I go to work.  So many people there who are vaccinated act as if they are immune.  I till wear masks and practice social distancing with the understanding that the Vaccination is not a cure, but a plan B in the event someone gets Covid.  Plan A is to not get Covid.  Plan B is to not die from it in the event that I get it.   There's no Plan B without the vaccination.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 1, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 1, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> He wasn't vaccinated.  He didn't believe in Covid.  He was a martial artist in top physical shape and good diet. He was strong.  The truth is that when people don't believe that something is deadly or dangerous, then they won't treat it like it's dangerous.  Philippines is on lock down and he was supposed to be at home as much as possible but he was always going somewhere.  This is the price that he had to pay.  Now his son is probably sick, and maybe his girlfriend and her children will be sick.  I'm not sure if anyone in that house were vaccinated.  I also don't think "the price" for not taking it seriously has been paid in full.
> 
> I'm angry and deeply sadden at the same time.  But I won't let his death be without purpose, especially if others can learn from his mistake and tragedy.  Some people say "Well if I die , then it's my time."  With Covid.  It doesn't just the person that is sick. It tries to take others and it doesn't care if it's a child, a brother, a sister, mother, father, or anyone else.  Covid will try to take them to the grave as well.  Then loves ones get to watch each other die because someone didn't take it serious enough.  Because someone didn't think Covid was real or that it was just like having a flu.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this valuable information.

My wife's side are all anti-vaccinated. Even my 83 years old mother in law is anti-vaccinated. I almost have to threaten to devoice my wife to force her to take the shot.

I just don't understand people. Less freedom is still better than death.

In ancient Chinese culture, Chinese look down on those who has courage to die for small thing (such as not to take vaccinate), and don't have courage to die for big thing (such as to save the world).


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 2, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I didn't realize your family was dealing with Covid as well. I'm glad your Sister-in-law is fully vaccinated.   I pray everyone in your family makes it all the way through without lingering issues.



thanks and I didn’t know until a few days ago either, but it was developing over a few weeks.  My brother didn’t share the info with the rest of the family until it suddenly started looking bad.  


JowGaWolf said:


> I will keep this in mind for those days when I go to work.  So many people there who are vaccinated act as if they are immune.  I till wear masks and practice social distancing with the understanding that the Vaccination is not a cure, but a plan B in the event someone gets Covid.  Plan A is to not get Covid.  Plan B is to not die from it in the event that I get it.   There's no Plan B without the vaccination.


Yeah, break-through cases are possible, and can still make you miserable, and can help spread infection to others, including those kids too young to get vaccinated.  I agree with you, it makes me crazy that people are so eager to drop all precautions.  If you need to be mixing with strangers like at work or shopping or whatever, still wear the mask.   It is easy, inexpensive, and is effective at further limiting the spread.  And this isn’t about “freedoms”.  It is about working together as a nation and as communities to stop the spread.  Let’s all work to save each other.  Then we can all go back to being selfish Americans.  But we need to drop that for a while until we get past this.


----------



## O'Malley (Oct 4, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HakkoHand (Oct 5, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Please take Covid 19 serious.  My Brother-in-law has just passed away from it. It only took 1 week after showing symptoms. for it to end his life.  Yes some have mild versions of it, but no one gets to choose how Covid-19 effects them.
> 
> Take it serious, follow the guidelines.  My Brother-in-law was fit. More so than most of us in here.  It took him.


This is terrible. I can only hope your message will save lives. Get vaccinated, and protect others by wearing a mask and distancing.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 5, 2021)

Please accept my condolences for your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Anarax (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace


----------

